# The Garage storage Solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## anewman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are looking for a solution to organizing problems. You have to go and visit this companies site. http://www.gorgeousgarage.com This system allows you to organize with out using valuable floor space. This product is patented and is a 1/3 the cost of wood cabinets. A much cheaper value but you get a well built product that is steel constructed and powder coated to go with any epoxy floor coating you may have in your garage. 

View attachment corner,door,after copy.jpg


----------

